# excision hook of hamate



## scooter1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Need help. This is the first time I have had this one.....

he did  excision hook of hamate right wrist with exploration motor branch ulnar nerve

I am looking at three possibilities :
25431
25645
25210

I am thinking 25210.   Would appreciate suggestions ?


----------



## ReeLani (Oct 18, 2011)

What was the reason for the excision?


----------



## scooter1 (Oct 19, 2011)

chronic right hook of hamate fracture with ulnar nerve symptoms


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 20, 2011)

I have billed 25210


----------



## KDCOWGIRL (Oct 21, 2011)

I've done this a couple of times and used 25210 also.


----------



## AZ_coder22 (May 18, 2018)

*hook of hamate excision*

I know this is an old thread...but might help someone else...I would bill 25645. 

Encoder says "The physician performs open treatment of a fracture of the carpal bone. Only some carpal bones are treated with open procedures. For hook of the hamate fractures, the physician makes an incision over the ulnar aspect of the wrist. The fracture is reduced and fixed with Kirschner wires, *or* the hook is excised."

25210 would be if they removed the whole Hamate or one of the other carpal bones.

S. West
CPC, CBP


----------



## dedeprk (Mar 9, 2022)

AZ_coder22 said:


> *hook of hamate excision*
> 
> I know this is an old thread...but might help someone else...I would bill 25645.
> 
> ...


Thank you! yes, very helpful.


----------

